# Dry Cracked skin



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

With it being winter and all my skin is dry and cracked especially my thumbs and index fingers. What seems too be working for you to keep them from drying out and cracking and bleeding.

Jerry


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

*I work with solvents a lot...*

Neutrogena body moisturizer (Norwegian formula) is the best I have found. Walmart carries it. :thumbsup:


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

Started using okeefe's working hands about 3 weeks ago and I have to say my fingertips aren't cracking open any more. A bit pricey I thought when I bought it but hey, it worked so I'm not gonna complain


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

Story of my life, winter of summer. I finally figure out if I wear gloves while working or what not and I don't get near as many split open fingers and if I do get a crack I put a band aid with lotion on it for a few days. I have yet to find a lotion that stands out over the rest.


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

*CA glue*

Right now I am thinking of putting CA glue to keep them from getting worse only problem with that is they take longer to heal. But the plus side it stops it temp. Other option is turn lots of green wood blanks 
On another note the stuff in a green plastic jar fits in my hip pocket works pretty good but I wore the name of the lid now all I need to do is find some of that again.

Jerry


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

I tried http://www.glovesinabottle.com at a paint/stain store last year & liked it so my daughter got it for me for Father's Day. I use it also most daily as I have it on my desk at work. I little goes a long way. Zero smell and seems to work great. When I'm not at work, I use lubriderm that my wife has. Also no smell.

Mark


----------



## warped wood (Dec 31, 2013)

I swear by okeeffe's, like the comercal says i dont know what about it works but its magic, use it 3 days in a row once in the morning once before bed and you only need the smallest amount and you will be sold


----------



## jwk070742 (Aug 28, 2013)

You should be able to find this in MN. It is called "Bag Balm". it was developed for chapped cow udders but the people who applied it found their hand became soft and smooth. I apply a liberal coat before bedtime and put an old pair of socks over my hands. Works great for itchy legs and feet as well. Just be sure to cover up with sweats and socks. It is quite greasy. I think it is loaded with lanolin. Our drug stores carry it.


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

My problem is with udder balm and others that are somewhat greasy is that my hands sweat and the moisture from that being traped under the lotion makes them crack. 
Might have to look for gloves in a bottle or O'keeff's

Jerry


----------



## Mayor (Jan 4, 2014)

I am a carpenter and we work with lots of concrete forms, pouring and finishing. Very hard on the hands in colder weather and mine busts open and bleeds and becomes very painful. I tried it all but the very best and quickest healing I've found happens at night!. Get some brown jersey gloves, then get a can of "bag balm". Comes in a square green can and most feed and seed stores, hardware stores, walgreens, and several others carry it for cow udders!. Its like a yellow vaseline and its greasy but if you put it on your hands very heavy, then carefully put the jersey gloves on over it and go too bed!. In the morning, remove the gloves and wash your hands good and go too work!. If you work in gloves all day, put it on and then put the gloves on!.
I hate greasy stuff on my hands but with gloves you dont notice it and at night it doesnt matter anyway!.
Give it a try for a few nights....I promise you'll love the results!.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I've had the problem for many years and tried just about everything. Okeefe's working hands is by far the best stuff out there. I haven't had cracked hands this whole winter.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

My BIL has the same issue with his hands cracking. He puts a thick coat of corn huskers lotion on his hands at night and sleeps with rubber gloves on.


----------



## knika (Jan 15, 2012)

+1 on the Corn Huskers. It is oil free.

Jack


----------



## Manco247 (Dec 21, 2013)

O'keefes all day! It doesn't leave that greasy residue. My hands are silky smooth, and my wife likes them too. Harbor freight has it fairly cheap. So if you're looking for the best "Man Cream" hand cream, look no further than O'keefes. 

(i am a non-paid spokesperson. All statements expressed by me are the opinion of me and only me for you).
Thank you


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Step One: mix up a batch of pie crust, the old fashoned sort with lard. Tough tamales if you can't eat that. Anyway, you have 30+ days to figure out how to add apples to that. If that doesn't soften your hands, nothing will.
Step Two: give your suffering hands a good wipe with olive oil. If it gets runny, lick it off, OK? 

I'm a carver. I have pushed skews with my thumbs for so long that my thumb tips are callused. They split and bleed in the winter like I can't button my shirt. I can get rid of the toughest parts with 220 grit sandpaper but the veg oil is critical. Edible oils = Lard. Olive oil. Peanut butter.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

I've used Gold Bond Ultimate "intensive healing hand cream", it feels greasy for a couple of minutes then seems to vanish. I haven't tried O'Keefes, next time I'm in HF I'll grab some of that & see how it compares.


----------



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

O'Keeffe's Working Hands cream best on the market.


----------



## TonyM (Nov 12, 2013)

*hands*



> I swear by okeeffe's, like the comercal says i dont know what about it works but its magic, use it 3 days in a row once in the morning once old]





> I started using okeefe's working hands about 3 weeks ago and I have to say my fingertips aren't cracking open any more. A bit pricey I thought when I bought it but hey, it worked so I'm not gonna complain[/php][/I]



I couldn't agree more. Once I tried O'keefe's I stopped looking. It stands way about the rest. I thought Carmol 10 and Carmol 20 were pretty good (and expensive) but there were times it didn't work. Neutragena leaves my hands moist to begin with and then drier later on.

The problem is caused by pH levels around the cuticles and on the hands. Solvents, oils and even soap will leave a residue that turns into either an acid or base. This eats away at the cuticles and skin causing cracks. 

O'keef'es isn't expensive once you realize a thimble full is all you need, twice a day. Try it. You won't regret it if you follow directions.
TonyM


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

For years I sold bag balm for this problem. While it worked very well, it was very greasy. After Okeefes working hands came out, we began selling it by the case. It is the best product I have seen. I sell gloves in a bottle and while a good product, Okeefes works better for cracking hands.


----------



## TonyM (Nov 12, 2013)

I hope once the word gets around that there is a product (O'keefe's) that really works that the price doesn't go up. My $5.95 container lasts well over two weeks.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Gosh I get a whole winter or more out of my little can. Of course I'm just rubbing the fingers that tend to crack in it. It also works on cracking heels. This is the first year I've ever had that problems and it's helping. I see they have a product called working mans feet but I haven't bought that yet.


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

I've had mine for 3 weeks and seems like it will last all winter and then some too. It says use just a little bit


----------



## warped wood (Dec 31, 2013)

I tend to only need it on the winter, mine lasts years dosent go bad and yes you only need the smallest amount


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

I don't know if O'Keefes Healthy feet is the same as Working Hands. It comes in a blue container and the ingredients seem to be identical.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

O'Keefe rules! I have both the hand stuff and the blue tub for your feet. My feet used to turn into 80 grit sandpaper in the winter, not any more. It feels about the same as the hand stuff. It does last a long time. Like Brylcream, a little dab'll do ya.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Oh, for heaven's sake. Make a batch of pie crust.
Slop your front paws up with some olive oil.

Whopatootie's Snookum Oil is a fake.
Spend some time in your kitchen.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

I've suffered with cracked fingers and flaky skin for over 40 years. I tried O'Keefe's a few months back and for the first time my hands have cleared up.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Robson Valley said:


> Step One: mix up a batch of pie crust, the old fashoned sort with lard. Tough tamales if you can't eat that. Anyway, you have 30+ days to figure out how to add apples to that. If that doesn't soften your hands, nothing will.
> Step Two: give your suffering hands a good wipe with olive oil. If it gets runny, lick it off, OK?


This was asked on another forum and somebody suggested sticking your hands in a large full jar of mayonnaise and leave the jars on 24 hours/day, for 3 days.


















.


----------



## jomarra (Nov 7, 2012)

I might add, my finger tips get very bad on my sanding days. I use rubber finger tips and they seem to help me. Get them at Office Depot site.


----------



## pidaster (Feb 22, 2013)

Okeefe's for the win from me. There's some sitting on my desk right now. One small bottle has lasted me since last winter.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (May 2, 2012)

Hwood said:


> Story of my life, winter of summer. I finally figure out if I wear gloves while working or what not and I don't get near as many split open fingers and if I do get a crack I put a band aid with lotion on it for a few days. I have yet to find a lotion that stands out over the rest.


Gloves work for me. I prefer the thin Atlas nitrile mechanic's gloves that have a grip. They sure hold onto dry lumber. Those coupled with a light application of Bag Balm is my choice. The only negatives I've found is near zero insulation rating and I have to snip the end off of pinky finger to operate the iphone.


----------

